# Pacific Jade Hops Nz (smurtos Golden)



## woodmac66 (6/12/09)

Went into Beerbelly Friday to pick up some grain to Brew a *Smurtos Golden* double Saturday.
While I was there Amanda had been packing off some Pacific Jade Hops from NZ they had just got in and they smelt bloody awesome.... Lots of Citrus aromas.. I just had to buy them.
When I started brewing Saturday I couldn't resist dumping the Amarillo and subbing all the Pacific Jade.
Some quick alterations to the recipe in Beersmith While I was waiting for the mash.....
Being 13.7% AA .
Cant wait for this now to see how it tastes.
this is the description from the Hop Data Sheet.
*
This variety is the most recent release out of the New Zealand Hop Research* *Programme selected on its average alpha of 12-14% with Cohumulone in the*​*region of 24% and an excellent oils profile. The aroma of this hop is*​*described as "bold" as it delivers a herbal infusion of fresh citrus and crushed*​*black pepper. Brewing trials have illustrated Pacific Jade as an excellent hop*​*that delivers a pleasing soft bitterness matched to desirable aroma*​*characteristics.*


----------



## shmick (6/12/09)

I did an all Pacific Jade golden ale a couple of months ago and nearly buckled at the knees when I opened the hop pack. :icon_drool2: 

Maybe it was due to running the wort straight through the chiller instead of the usual whirlpool chill but the aroma didn't quite carry through to the end product as strongly as hoped. Still had an incredibly smooth bitterness with a nice touch of fruit salad flavour though.

Ended up dry hopping with another 45g (in 22 litre batch) for a week in an attempt to capture that elusive spicey aroma but the result was marmalade in a glass... really strong greasy/oily/resiny marmalade that wouldn't be out of place in a malty ESB. Turned out a really unique beer and was still quite drinkable.
:chug:


----------



## bconnery (6/12/09)

I did a single hop blonde ale with this too. I got a nice citrus aspect with some pepper/spice. It was a really nice beer to drink..


----------



## reviled (6/12/09)

bconnery said:


> I did a single hop blonde ale with this too. I got a nice citrus aspect with some pepper/spice. It was a really nice beer to drink..




I would expect alot of pepper off of it being a high alpha nz hop, but ive yet to try it myself..

So many different hops, must try them all, MUST


----------



## reviled (6/12/09)

bconnery said:


> I did a single hop blonde ale with this too. I got a nice citrus aspect with some pepper/spice. It was a really nice beer to drink..




I would expect alot of pepper off of it being a high alpha nz hop, but ive yet to try it myself..

So many different hops, must try them all, MUST


----------



## woodmac66 (6/12/09)

shmick said:


> I did an all Pacific Jade golden ale a couple of months ago and nearly buckled at the knees when I opened the hop pack. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Maybe it was due to running the wort straight through the chiller instead of the usual whirlpool chill but the aroma didn't quite carry through to the end product as strongly as hoped. Still had an incredibly smooth bitterness with a nice touch of fruit salad flavour though.
> 
> ...



Shmick
Would be interested in your Hop additions as I am pretty new to all this.

this is what I did :
Would welcome feedback from anyone.
Once I smelt these Hops I could not resist.
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.45 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 56.47 % 
1.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.82 % 
1.60 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 18.82 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
30.60 gm Pacific Jade [13.60 %] (60 min) Hops 22.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Pacific Jade [13.60 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.50 gm Pacific Jade [13.60 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
30.50 gm Pacific Jade [13.60 %] (5 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


​


----------



## shmick (7/12/09)

Hop additions for 26L were:

15.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (60 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (30 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
45.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 



Alternatively I've used the following for an all Galaxy version with greater success:

19.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (60 min) Hops 29.3 IBU 
5.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (15 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------

